# Joly Braga Santos: Symphony Nº4



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What do you think of this modern symphony (1950)?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

One of my favorite symphonies. With one of the great finales in the symphonic repertoire.
Though he was referring to another of his works, the composer's words, which I'll quote, aptly describe _this_ symphony as well: "of mesmerizing originality and grandeur."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted good , I do have the Alvaro Cassuto recording, I must be in the mood to spin it, Lente is slow but this is really slow.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Remember, you created a poll for the 4th movement less than half an year ago:


hammeredklavier said:


> But the sentimental stuff that starts at around 8:57 (www.youtube.com/watch?v=f36P3tZwXCQ&t=8m57s) sounds as if it's appropriate for scenes like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

HansZimmer said:


> What do you think of this modern symphony (1950)?


A 72 year old symphony is 'modern'?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Becca said:


> A 72 year old symphony is 'modern'?


Are you saying it's 'contemporary'?


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

hammeredklavier said:


> Are you saying it's 'contemporary'?


this overview of the periods of classical music is excellent and it is about time our members take heed. the contemporary section is however incomplete. braga santos who is an excellent composer perfectly fits into neoclassicism.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

braga santos is the real deal; an outstanding composer and besides his symphony 4 i would recommend:
symphony 6
symphonic variations
SQ 1 and SQ 2
piano quartet
piano trio


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Delete this post please.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

The 4th symphony is probably the work that most listeners refer to as being his greatest work, but my personal favorite is the 3rd. I do like the more gnarly 5th and 6th as well. The 2nd is excellent, but I don't recall being too enamored with the 1st.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Lovely and endearing work as nothing else in the Iberian music literature (I know that another specific member will agree with me). But I also love his dark and more modernist style where the jolly Joly is almost totally absent.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Neo Romanza said:


> The 4th symphony is probably the work that most listeners refer to as being his greatest work, but my personal favorite is the 3rd. I do like the more gnarly 5th and 6th as well. The 2nd is excellent, but I don't recall being too enamored with the 1st.


We should have a poll for each one of them.


----------

